# Canadian Officers Notes on French & British Army Manoeuvres 15-19 Sept. 1912.



## Chispa (31 May 2016)

The below are the original Cdn., High Brass submitted reports, stumbled on them decades ago, fallow short links after header.

*Canadian Officers Notes on British “Army Manoeuvres” Sept. 16th - 19th, 1912. Part I. http://wp.me/p55eja-tK*

*Canadian Officers Notes On British Army Manoeuvres Sept. 16th - 19th, 1912. Part II. http://wp.me/p55eja-ug

Canadian Officers Notes On French Army Manoeuvres Sept. 11th - 17th, 1912. http://wp.me/p55eja-uw
*




























THK U FR YR Time,


Joseph


.


----------



## daftandbarmy (31 May 2016)

Chispa said:
			
		

> The below are the original Cdn., High Brass submitted reports, stumbled on them decades ago, fallow short links after header.
> 
> *Canadian Officers Notes on British “Army Manoeuvres” Sept. 16th - 19th, 1912. Part I. http://wp.me/p55eja-tK*
> 
> ...




I f we had tried that in those parts of the UK when I was in the British Army, they'd be able to bury Whitehall in the letters of complaint.


----------



## dapaterson (31 May 2016)

A very dangerous posting.  Someone, somewhere will look at that photo and say "Hey, time to change the uniforms again..."


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 May 2016)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> A very dangerous posting.  Someone, somewhere will look at that photo and say "Hey, time to change the uniforms again..."


Already half way there ...


----------



## cavalryman (31 May 2016)

I say we need to adopt the head gear the South African Brigadier General is wearing  [


----------



## Edward Campbell (31 May 2016)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> A very dangerous posting.  Someone, somewhere will look at that photo and say "Hey, time to change the uniforms again..."



 :rofl:

Sad, but true ... there seem to be a lot of Legion of Frontiersmen types in the Canadian Army.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (1 Jun 2016)

This caught my eye:



> AVIATION AT THE ARMY MANOEUVRES. IT is understood that aviation will play an important part in the Army Manoeuvres which are to take place in the neighbourhood of Cambridge from September 16th to 21st. Each of the opposing forces is to be attended by a section of the Royal Flying Corps fully equipped with a number of aeroplanes, airships and man-lifting kites



That would be interesting to see in action!!


----------



## daftandbarmy (1 Jun 2016)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> This caught my eye:
> 
> That would be interesting to see in action!!



Aviation in support of an Amy exercise? How unusual....


----------

